# Question on V70.0 code for Physical Blood Work



## kdelehanty (Dec 24, 2008)

I have this ongoing question about the V70.0 code. If a patient comes in one day has there E/M physical, the doctor wants to order blood work for the physical, but the patient didn't have the blood work done on the same day as the physical. They come in 2-3days later either because they didn't fast before coming in for the PE or they didn't have time to wait around for the lab. Shouldn't the V70.0 code go on the blood work even though they aren't having the blood drawn on the same day as the PE? 

I would say it shouldn't matter, because the thing I'm seeing is the patient is being billed for another co-pay because the doctor is coding the lab slip for problem DX's and not the V70.0.

Please help.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 30, 2008)

I would say if he is having the blood work just for the physical then it should be the V code but if he found something during the physical and he wanted a lab for that specific reason then it would be the problem DX


----------



## apeck (Dec 30, 2008)

The important thing here is it is a required element of the physical as well as an urine analysis, if it is documented in the chart why it wasn't done then it will pass but if it is not properly documented it is not reimbursable due to a key element of the physical is missing.


----------



## abyrne (Dec 31, 2008)

V70.0 should never be used on laboratory codes.  V70.0 states "Routine general medical examination at a health care facility".  You should be using the appropriate screening diagnosis code if there are no medical conditions, or signs and symptoms


----------

